# ARNG SF MI Companies



## Il Duce (Nov 18, 2016)

Reading over ARSTRC 19-23 it looks like the ARNG is activating two 'Special Forces Military Intelligence Companies' this year.

This is not a type of organization I'm familiar with and wanted to know if anyone knew what these were going to look like.  Is this just the ARNG name for a support company or is this a different type of organization for ARNG SF vs compo 1 SF?


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds like a great idea! Probably will be set up along the lines of the Direct Suport MI Company like you're thinking.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Nov 19, 2016)

NG SF Groups getting MI Companies like AD has or do they already have those?


----------



## compforce (Nov 19, 2016)

20th definitely has at least one already.


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok, so did some research in FMSWeb on this one and answered my own question - probably should have done that before posting this thread.

For those interested:

Looks like the Support BN in a SF Group in the ARNG is substantially smaller than in an AC SF Group - this MI Company goes some way in correcting.  The ARNG SF GRPs had a similar TUAV company but it was under a special troops company.  This essentially gives the ARNG SF GRPs a similar MI Company to what the AC GRPs have.  So, not a new capability - just making ARNG more like the AC.

One of the things that was interesting to me was seeing how much MI capability is outside the MI Company.  The AC support BNs have a significant amount of MI in their Tech Support and Advanced skills company/detachment - DOMEX, Exploitation, CTR, TSCM stuff.  Not sure how much - if any - of that will be replicated in the ARNG GRPs as those companies/detachments don't exist (at least on the MTOEs for the Support BNs).


----------



## Etype (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the AD groups just have MID, not a whole company.


----------



## Il Duce (Nov 22, 2016)

The MTOE is 86 folks so could certainly be called a detachment - there is an O-3 CDR on the MTOE so I assumed company.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Nov 23, 2016)

The AD Groups have one MI Company each in addition to a MID at each line battalion.


----------



## devilbones (Dec 8, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> Ok, so did some research in FMSWeb on this one and answered my own question - probably should have done that before posting this thread.
> 
> For those interested:
> 
> ...


What is CTR in this context?


----------



## Il Duce (Dec 10, 2016)

Close Target Reconnaissance


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Dec 10, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> The MTOE is 86 folks so could certainly be called a detachment - there is an O-3 CDR on the MTOE so I assumed company.



This sounds like the size of the MICO we have. Our MIDs are something like half this number, however I believe the AD MICO OIC is an O-4 slot... though I may be wrong.


----------

